# Kohler Transfer Switch converstion kit?



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

emahler said:


> we have an old Kohler transfer switch that has a bad control board...we were advised to install a conversion kit, instead of just replacing the control board...
> 
> transfer switch is about 17 yrs old...part #K-166341-70
> 
> ...


I would replace the transfer switch. I do not see the part number for the conversion kit in my parts catalog. I can't find anything on google either. I may be able to beat your distributors price on a new switch and ship it to you if you are interested. I don't think the control board is available for the old switch anymore. I may be wrong.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Depending on the amperage between the cost of the CP and labor, PLUS you must know how to properly adjust the clearing contacts, I am assuming the ATS is actually an asCO with the Kohler CP. Now if the ATS is larger than 400 amp, the savings drop.

But we have completed many of these is 600 amps and higher.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

brian john said:


> Depending on the amperage between the cost of the CP and labor, PLUS you must know how to properly adjust the clearing contacts, I am assuming the ATS is actually an asCO with the Kohler CP. Now if the ATS is larger than 400 amp, the savings drop.
> 
> But we have completed many of these is 600 amps and higher.














70 AMP KOHLER AUTOMATIC TRANSFER SWITCH

-Part Number: K-166341-70
-Rated 277/480 Volt, 3 Phase
-4 Wire
-3 Pole
-60 Hertz
-NEMA 1 (Indoor) Enclosure
-UL Listed

My distributor told me they have stopped production on many of the parts for the older switches. I have the 2012 parts catalog and I don't see the part number he listed in my parts catalog. Where do you get your parts BrianJ?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

FWIW, Kohler technical publication TP-5612 covers your existing S340 board. I don't have that one, but I have one for the M340 board, which is pretty close, if you want it. 

I get these board rebulit for about 200 bucks, with warranty.

http://www.flightsystems.com/Kohler_generator_controls/rebuilding_services.htm

If I'm not mistaken, the MPAC 1500 needs software to program.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

These people can make things happen if you are in a jam:

http://www.mtspowerproducts.com/htm..._transfer_switches/ats_controller/ATS-01.html


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> FWIW, Kohler technical publication TP-5612 covers your existing S340 board. I don't have that one, but I have one for the M340 board, which is pretty close, if you want it.
> 
> I get these board rebulit for about 200 bucks, with warranty.
> 
> ...



I didn't think to look at the tech publications. I'll look it up. Thanks for the post MD. I am still learning Kohlers system.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

brian john said:


> Depending on the amperage between the cost of the CP and labor, PLUS you must know how to properly adjust the clearing contacts, I am assuming the ATS is actually an asCO with the Kohler CP. Now if the ATS is larg er than 400 amp, the savings drop.
> 
> But we have completed many of these is 600 amps and higher.


I deal with asco transfer switches. What are the clearing contacts ur referimg to


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

socalelect said:


> I deal with asco transfer switches. What are the clearing contacts ur referimg to


The normal emergency contacts on the solenoid, if improperly adjusted the ATS will not throw over or can result in coil damage. As part of a service of ASCO switches this is a standard check
.


----------



## emahler (Oct 13, 2011)

this is a FUBAR situation...

we do a lot of business with the supply house side of the local Kohler rep...but their generator division is a fiefdom unto itself...i'm not a fan...

we're working with them on this, but they just want to tell us "change this part, here's the price - $2100..."

I'm trying to figure out the best solution...we tried to push the customer to contact the local kohler rep directly...they didn't want to...they wanted us to fix the issue...

being the dumbass I am, i agreed...

so, i at least can give the end user some options and let them decide what they want to do...

thanks


----------



## Tasjr (Dec 9, 2011)

You can get a whole new switch from several manufactures for quite a bit less than $2100. First choice would be to use Flight Systems and have the board repaired. I use them a lot and have never had any problems.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Give the customer your price for the job you are going to do.


----------



## WRVM (Feb 11, 2016)

*Kohler S340 problem*

We have a Kohler S340 [model# K-168341-400 with 34BSB listed below the model#] S/N: K34043 that no longer switches to the generator after the grid goes down. It does start the generator automatically but I have to manually switch the contactor to the emergency power position. When the power grid is back up and stable the ATS does faithfully switch back to the grid after the prescribed time and shuts off generator after proper cool down. 

There is a small transformer below the paralleling relay for determining when the main and emergency power are in phase when switching back and forth when both power sources are good. But I don't find any Voltage on the primary or secondary of that transformer during any of the tests. It is the same size as the ones in the transformer assembly. 

My schematic 295078 does not show the paralleling relay (model: 188ODDBX-A 200VAC) nor the two relays to the left of it (part# 295254) labeled 6CR and RR. All these items have Kohler original wiring with their wire numbers. But it surely would be easier to troubleshoot with a schematic for those components missing from Kohler's 295078 and it would help to have a schematic of the controller board (Assly: B-297375 Lot#: 90303) and the relay daughter-card (Assly: B-297878 Lot#: 90-303-69). 

Kohler and their recommended vendor have not so far been able to provide any of this info. Thanks in advance for any resources or tips you can provide.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

WRVM said:


> We have a Kohler S340 [model# K-168341-400 with 34BSB listed below the model#] S/N: K34043 that no longer switches to the generator after the grid goes down. It does start the generator automatically but I have to manually switch the contactor to the emergency power position. When the power grid is back up and stable the ATS does faithfully switch back to the grid after the prescribed time and shuts off generator after proper cool down.
> 
> T



4-year old thread


----------

